# New guy. Questions and Concerns



## lightningbug (Jul 26, 2021)

You cant until you have 20 (quality) posts and have been a member for 2 weeks


----------



## GeorgeSG (Sep 26, 2021)

lightningbug said:


> You cant until you have 20 (quality) posts and have been a member for 2 weeks


really, 20 posts? Oh man someone else is gonna beat me to buy that pse perform X. Thanks a lot for your help, I appreciated it.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

GeorgeSG said:


> really, 20 posts? Oh man someone else is gonna beat me to buy that pse perform X. Thanks a lot for your help, I appreciated it.


This is how we try to prevent scammers. The Classifieds section is a perk for active members of this community. In order to access it you need to prove yourself as a valuable, active member. Therefore you need 20 quality posts and 2 weeks membership. Again, the purpose of this forum is community building, not being a Buy&Sell.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Unless you have shot the bow you are looking to buy, I wouldn’t buy it. Shoot some used bows at a pro shop. Make sure that a certain bow fits you, before buying here or elsewhere. Welcome to this forum.


----------



## Arrowz716 (Sep 27, 2021)

I am new as well and I completely understand weeding out spammers but it won’t even let us post and join conversations in the other areas of AT. I think the general discussions should be opened up to new members so they can engage with the community! Meaningful posts are somewhat hard to come by when your only allowed in the section where new members introduce themselves. Just my $0.02!


----------



## GeorgeSG (Sep 26, 2021)

buttercup said:


> Welcome from Penn State


thank you


----------



## GeorgeSG (Sep 26, 2021)

df06 said:


> Unless you have shot the bow you are looking to buy, I wouldn’t buy it. Shoot some used bows at a pro shop. Make sure that a certain bow fits you, before buying here or elsewhere. Welcome to this forum.


I actually did. A friend has the perform x 3d in gold color. I shoot it and I love it. It is way better than my hoyt podium x. but thanks a lot for the tip. appreciated it a lot


----------



## Joshuabreg (Sep 27, 2021)

Arrowz716 said:


> I am new as well and I completely understand weeding out spammers but it won’t even let us post and join conversations in the other areas of AT. I think the general discussions should be opened up to new members so they can engage with the community! Meaningful posts are somewhat hard to come by when your only allowed in the section where new members introduce themselves. Just my $0.02!


I


VeritasHunter said:


> This is how we try to prevent scammers. The Classifieds section is a perk for active members of this community. In order to access it you need to prove yourself as a valuable, active member. Therefore you need 20 quality posts and 2 weeks membership. Again, the purpose of this forum is community building, not being a Buy&Sell.


I too have been trying to buy a bow and just found this out. I am trying to get back into bow hunting after 20 years and have found a Mathews vertical I want to make an offer on but I can’t. I can’t bow hunt and get back into it without a bow lol. I do understand the idea of stopping scammers tho, just makes things difficult for newbies. Thanks


----------



## GeorgeSG (Sep 26, 2021)

VeritasHunter said:


> This is how we try to prevent scammers. The Classifieds section is a perk for active members of this community. In order to access it you need to prove yourself as a valuable, active member. Therefore you need 20 quality posts and 2 weeks membership. Again, the purpose of this forum is community building, not being a Buy&Sell.


thank you I heard that from another member. I appreciate your help.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Joshuabreg said:


> I
> 
> I too have been trying to buy a bow and just found this out. I am trying to get back into bow hunting after 20 years and have found a Mathews vertical I want to make an offer on but I can’t. I can’t bow hunt and get back into it without a bow lol. I do understand the idea of stopping scammers tho, just makes things difficult for newbies. Thanks


I understand that, but this forum is not about being a buy and sell. If that's what you are looking for there are plenty of other places to buy bows. As I said, this is a community building forum first and foremost. A place to share information, ask question and develop relationships in the archery community. The ability to buy and sell is simply a benefit for active members to enjoy.

The reason for the rules is yes, to reduce scammers, but to also reduce those people who aren't here to contribute to the community. By having these rules we are able to see who is serious about being an active part, or who is only here to market.


----------



## Arrowz716 (Sep 27, 2021)

VeritasHunter said:


> I understand that, but this forum is not about being a buy and sell. If that's what you are looking for there are plenty of other places to buy bows. As I said, this is a community building forum first and foremost. A place to share information, ask question and develop relationships in the archery community. The ability to buy and sell is simply a benefit for active members to enjoy.
> 
> The reason for the rules is yes, to reduce scammers, but to also reduce those people who aren't here to contribute to the community. By having these rules we are able to see who is serious about being an active part, or who is only here to market.


This still doesn’t answer the question as to why we are unable to contribute in the non-classified sections of the site. I have been trying to actively contribute to discussions on a variety of threads and I don’t have the permission to do so. These threads had nothing to do with buying and selling and yet I am locked out as a new member. So basically I need to sit in the section for newcomers and say hello to 20 new people before I can gain full access? That is very counterintuitive you the ultimate goal of getting people involved. I feel a policy change allowing access to SOME other areas would benefit everyone in this situation.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Arrowz716 said:


> I am new as well and I completely understand weeding out spammers but it won’t even let us post and join conversations in the other areas of AT. I think the general discussions should be opened up to new members so they can engage with the community! Meaningful posts are somewhat hard to come by when your only allowed in the section where new members introduce themselves. Just my $0.02!





Arrowz716 said:


> This still doesn’t answer the question as to why we are unable to contribute in the non-classified sections of the site. I have been trying to actively contribute to discussions on a variety of threads and I don’t have the permission to do so. These threads had nothing to do with buying and selling and yet I am locked out as a new member. So basically I need to sit in the section for newcomers and say hello to 20 new people before I can gain full access? That is very counterintuitive you the ultimate goal of getting people involved. I feel a policy change allowing access to SOME other areas would benefit everyone in this situation.


You should be able to post to any section other than Classifieds. You will not be able to PM any members until the requirements are fulfilled. We've had plenty of other new members posting in other threads. As a matter of fact one of the the new members (with a lower post count than you) that I responded to in this thread has even started their own thread in the General Archery section. If you are having issues posting you may need to contact an admin.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

GeorgeSG.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## mark kulpinski (May 4, 2021)

GeorgeSG said:


> Hello everybody,
> New person here, I would like to buy used equipment. However, can someone tell me how safe is to buy used equipment in this website? any tips how to not get scammed?
> I am currently interest in buying a pse perform x from a seller but everytime I try to send a message I get "As a new user, you have reached your conversation limit. Please come back and try again later."
> I have not been able to send not even my first message at all. Could anyone else help me understand more on this issue?
> ...


good luck


----------



## GeorgeSG (Sep 26, 2021)

solomtnhunter said:


> welcome to AT


Thank you


----------



## GeorgeSG (Sep 26, 2021)

VeritasHunter said:


> You should be able to post to any section other than Classifieds. You will not be able to PM any members until the requirements are fulfilled. We've had plenty of other new members posting in other threads. As a matter of fact one of the the new members (with a lower post count than you) that I responded to in this thread has even started their own thread in the General Archery section. If you are having issues posting you may need to contact an admin.


Thanks a lot for your help. I really appreciated


----------



## 0MARK0 (Aug 26, 2021)

Welcome !


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

GeorgeSG said:


> Hello everybody,
> New person here, I would like to buy used equipment. However, can someone tell me how safe is to buy used equipment in this website? any tips how to not get scammed?
> I am currently interest in buying a pse perform x from a seller but everytime I try to send a message I get "As a new user, you have reached your conversation limit. Please come back and try again later."
> I have not been able to send not even my first message at all. Could anyone else help me understand more on this issue?
> ...





lightningbug said:


> You cant until you have 20 (quality) posts and have been a member for 2 weeks





Arrowz716 said:


> This still doesn’t answer the question as to why we are unable to contribute in the non-classified sections of the site. I have been trying to actively contribute to discussions on a variety of threads and I don’t have the permission to do so. These threads had nothing to do with buying and selling and yet I am locked out as a new member. So basically I need to sit in the section for newcomers and say hello to 20 new people before I can gain full access? That is very counterintuitive you the ultimate goal of getting people involved. I feel a policy change allowing access to SOME other areas would benefit everyone in this situation.





0MARK0 said:


> Welcome !


Welcome to AT from NE 👋 👋


----------



## jlforester (12 mo ago)

I had the same issue regarding being unable to post anywhere in the forum. I realized that I had not received a confirmation email from AT after creating my account. I finally got that resolved.


----------



## MAP (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome to AT


----------



## SWFLES (12 mo ago)

I see many people talking about the 20 post requirement for Classifieds. Is classifieds the same as Marketplace?


----------

